# ACS Vesuvius - Pressure profile machine



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi all

We now have the ACS Vesuvius machine available direct from Coffee Omega/

Drop us an email if interested and dont forget to mention "coffee forum" for that extra discount!

[email protected]


----------

